# 05 750 brute force no spark problem HELP!!



## prairie700rider

i have a 750 brute force thats having no spark problem on both cylinders just to start this out i bought it torn up the side case was open and the stator and flywheel was exposed to rain and had alittle rust on it so i cleaned everything back to pretty decent, i know the idiot that had it personally and know it had spark before i got it and replaced all the timing chains i made sure that the key way on the crank was good and put the flywheel back in place its spinning like it should, i have also checked voltage to the coils they both have 7 to 8 volts its had the buss connector fix on front and back already i have tried a different cdi box still nothing im stumped i build engines for a living but not small engines and this is killing me


----------



## prairie700rider

just a quick up date the pulsor coil is showing 0.004 is that bad or good?


----------



## NMKawierider

prairie700rider said:


> just a quick up date the pulsor coil is showing 0.004 is that bad or good?


 I think that's too low but take the manual and look it up. Oh..you don't have one? Here. Also, 7-8 volts on the coils is too low. Under 11 they won't charge. Should be the same as the battery-12.5-13.2. Pull the fuse box and pull all the connectors underneath. 



Shared Files - Acrobat.com


----------



## prairie700rider

i really appreciate the manual link ive looked almost every where with no luck for finding it im going out to work on it now i went by the stealership and got a keyway cause mine looked pretty sheared i should have changed it why i was in in there but im stupid and like to gamble but ill pull the connector and what look for bad connections or corrosion?


----------



## prairie700rider

i really appreciate the manual! ill go out today and pull the connectors i need to look for corrosion or bad connection right?


----------



## NMKawierider

That rotor's retainer must be torqued to what the book says....like 90ftlbs. Otherwise it will shear and if it breaks the crank-side keyway..like some have..it's a new crankshaft.


----------



## prairie700rider

ive got everything together and right but no spark coils are showing 7.5 to 7.8 when starter is hit jumping around 5.0 its crazy could the pulsar coil be a problem?


----------



## prairie700rider

so now im getting alittle spark but not constant i unplugged the cdi box and plug it back in and its now started sparking


----------



## NMKawierider

Does that mean it's also running?


----------



## prairie700rider

Not sure haven't tried it yet, but i am getting spark when i first hit the starter button. While it is turning over I no longer have a spark, but when i let off the starter button I get a spark. It is not constant, is it supposed to be constant?


----------



## prairie700rider

so i pulled the cdi off cleaned the plugs cleaned the connectors on the fuse box added dielectric grease and it fired right up haha smokes alitte so i guess ill be doing a set of 840 rings and valve job here soon Thanks for the help!


----------

